# Which photo looks better to you, and why?



## EeyorIs21 (Mar 28, 2008)

I am seeking to get some feedback on which photo looks better, and why. Which photo might better make the sale?

I think that the second photo is better in that it appears brighter and seems to show more of the characteristics of the material used but I also think the same photo has more glare which is distracting.

Just asking for opinions.


1st photo:






2nd photo:


----------



## igran7 (Mar 28, 2008)

The second one definately!


----------



## igran7 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oops, I forgot to state why[:0]  The second one is better because of the reasons you stated above.  Much brighter and shows more detail


----------



## EeyorIs21 (Mar 28, 2008)

Is the glare in the photo distracting or acceptable?


----------



## gerryr (Mar 29, 2008)

First of all, resize your photos to no more than 800 pixels on the longest side, this one is 1188 pixels wide.  It's much easier to provide comments if you don't have to keep scrolling around to view the whole thing.

You have a problem with focus, primarily because of the way you have pen oriented.  Several of us keep saying the same thing, orient the pen so it is parallel to the back of camera and focus will not be an issue.

The first photo is, in one way, quite a bit better than the second.  The lighting is quite even and it doesn't have the blown out specular highlight of the second one.  The photo is just too dark, but that's easy to fix by just slowing down the shutter but leaving the aperture where it is.  There's about a one stop difference between the photos, so just double the exposure time.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

second photo, for sure!  More detail!


----------



## leehljp (Mar 29, 2008)

I liked the first one better even though it is darker. I think it should be lighter, but the second picture looks as though it was lightened in Photoshop, which makes it look a little too grainy. My opinion only and I am not known for my photography.


----------



## stevebuk (Mar 29, 2008)

hi
took the opportunity to re-do the picture, please let me know if i was wrong and i will remove it.


----------



## btboone (Mar 29, 2008)

The first one gives more natural color.  Perhaps if the first one was lightned slightly without going to the extreme of the second one, that would show the pen better.  Changing the color too drastically changes the natural look.  This is very apparent in stevebuks's picture, which shows a very grainy texture, partly because of resaving a jpeg, in which data is lost, and resizing, where data is also lost.  Of the three, I like the first one best to show the pen.


----------



## waterboy (Mar 29, 2008)

The re-do is better than the first set.  To me the pen appears sharper and is better balanced in the frame.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Robert have not seen you posting for a while, Since the last pen swap actually. Pen looks good.


----------



## arjudy (Mar 29, 2008)

The second, because it is lighter and shows more detail.


----------



## Hello (Mar 31, 2008)

I like the second onebecuase some of the lighter hues re expressed more clearly, but, it looks a bit "washed" compared to the first one....so, I can't decide.


----------

